# A thread to recommend some great non-fiction books.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

What non-fiction books are your favorites or that you highly recommend?

Here are three from me:

1. And the Band Played On by Randy Shilts. This book reads like a thriller and Shilts builds the suspense like a novelist. A look at the early years of the AIDS epidemic. It's a bit dated, and some of what he writes has been de-bunked ("patient zero" isn't treated particularly favorably in retrospect) but the book is a classic and should be read. Chilling and fascinating.

2. Black Hawk Down by Mark Bowden. Bowden is a very good modern historian, and this book is a real page turner. Both a story of courage and a tragedy of hubris.

3. Cocaine: An Unauthorized Biography by Dominic Streatfeld. A history of cocaine in the U.S. Just a really interesting read.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

An Irish History of Civilization by Don Akenson. In the foreword, the author states: "Some of these stories are accurate; all of them are true." Some of it is whimsical, some of it humorous... and the Great Potato Famine is neither, but it is real. Two thick volumes; I read all of it - it gripped me by both shoulders - and I ain't even Irish.

The Journals of Lewis and Clark. That was an amazing expedition, and so are the journals.

The Disc World novels by Terry Pratchet are fiction - but the people in them are extremely real.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

John Adams by David Mccullough. Excellent biography, and I don't normally like biographies.

The Army of the Potomac trilogy by Bruce Catton. Non-fiction historyof the Civil War from McClellan to Grant that reads like a novel.

Band of Brothers by Stephen Ambrose. Better than the miniseries.

The Road to Serfdom by Friedrich Hayek. An excellent treatise on the dangers of socialism.

Angel in the Whirlwind by Benson Bobrick. Great single volume history of the American Revolution.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Consolations of Philosophy by Alain de Botton. 
The Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels. 
The Rest is Noise by Alex Ross. 
Opera by András Batta.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

James M. McPherson 'The Battle Cry of Freedom'. 
One of the greatest books on the American Civil War. All in one volume. Gripping read. 

Steven Naifen & Gregory White Smith 'Van Gogh. The Life' 
Just finished this. Very revealing and an intense read on a remarkable but very sad man.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Consolations of Philosophy by Alain de Botton.


Sorry to contradict, but I wouldn't recommend anything by mr. de Botton. Like the others though 

I like non-fiction. My favorites:

William Hazlitt, _Table-Talk_
H.L. Mencken, _Prejudices_
Matthew Arnold, _Essays in Criticism_
Christopher Hitchens, _Arguably_
George Orwell, _Collected Essays and Letters_
Montaigne, _Essais_
Samuel Johnson, _Essays for The Rambler_
George Eliot, _Essays_
Henry James, _Essays and Prefaces_
Friedrich Schiller, _On the Aesthetic Education of Man in a series of Letters_
George Bernard Shaw, _Shaw on Music_ (_The Complete Musical Criticism of George Bernard Shaw_, if you can find it)

Christopher Hitchens, _Hitch-22: A Memoir_
Johann Wolfgang van Goethe, _Autobiography: Truth and Fiction relating to my Life_
John F. Runciman, _Haydn_
Gabriel Engel, _Gustav Mahler, Song Symphonist_
Karl Geiringer: _Haydn: A Creative Life in Music_

Thomas De Quincey, _Confessions of an English Opium-Eater_
Thomas De Quincey, _Suspiria de Profundis _
Thomas Paine, _The Age of Reason_
George Orwell, _Homage to Catalonia_
H.L. Mencken, _In Defense of Women_
H.L. Mencken, _A Book of Prefaces_
Virginia Woolf, _A Room of One's Own_
Friedrich Nietzsche, _The Birth of Tragedy_
Christopher Hitchens, _The Trial of Henry Kissinger_
John Milton, _Areopagitica_

Diderot, _Rameau's Nephew_

Joseph Joubert, _Pensées_ 
François de la Rochefoucauld, _Réflexions ou sentences et maximes morales_
Nicolas Chamfort, _Maximes et pensées, caractères et anecdotes_
Jean de la Bruyère, _Caractères_
Luc de Vauvenargues, _Réflexions et maximes_
Friedrich Nietzsche, _Human, All-Too-Human_

There's much I haven't read yet.. _The Anatomy of Melancholy_, Voltaire's _English Letters_, _The Doors of Perception_, Rousseau's _Confessions_, _Being and Nothingness_, _Walden_, _Italian Journey_, _The Sacred Wood_, _The Spirit of the Age_, essays by Huxley and Lamb and Bacon and Amis and Emerson.. So much quality non-fiction, and I don't even tread on extremes of philosophy, which would take you to a whole new world. Don't underestimate the genre.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Consolations of Philosophy by Alain de Botton.
> The Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels.
> The Rest is Noise by Alex Ross.
> Opera by András Batta.


I find de Botton a breath of fresh air. Relevant, entertaining and fun. And I don't know what people have against him.
I'm reading Alex Ross at the moment and I'm finding it very interesting.

I'll have to check out that opera book now


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love biographies & often go for that section in the library. Here are two that I liked enough to buy.

'A Woman of Passion, The Life of E. Nesbit, 1858-1924' by the late Julia Briggs
'Kipling Sahib', by Charles Allen - interesting account of Kipling's Indian life by the scion of a 'Raj family'.

I also like 'true crime' & own both these gripping books:
'The Suspicions of Mr Whicher' by Kate Summerscale (the Victorian Constance Kent case)
'The Great Yarmouth Mystery' by Paul Capon: local murder, suspect defended by Edward Marshall Hall

And if I need laughter therapy:
The History of the World According to Facebook' by Wylie Overstreet


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Natasha's Dance: A Cultural History of Russia - Orlando Figes.

Plague, Pox and Pestilence: Disease in History - Edited by Kenneth Kiple.

Beyond the Shadow of the Senators - Brad Snyder. The story of the events leading up to the belated inclusion of black baseball players to the major leagues in the late 40s and centring on the Homestead Grays of Washington, a black baseball club that were probably at least equal to the best of their white counterparts of the day and without doubt infinitely better than their perpetually-lame Washington Senators landlords, owned by the reactionary Clark Griffith (one of the fiercest opponents of baseball integration but who still had few qualms about enjoying the gate receipts that the more popular Grays raked in when the Senators were out of town).


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Some more I have enjoyed.

Witness by Whitaker Chambers. A fascinating autobiographical tale of the rise of communist espionage in the United States.

The Federalist Papers. An essential read making the case for the new form of government being proposed in the USA in the late 18th century.

We were soldiers once, and young. Story of the first major US battle in Vietnam in the Ia Drang valley.

World War I by S. L. A. Marshal. Excellent single volume history of one of this world's single greatest tragedies.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Stephen E. Ambrose and Douglas G. Brinkley - _Rise to Globalism: American Foreign Policy Since 1938_
Andrew Heywood - _Political Ideologies_
Ralph Miliband - _The State in Capitalist Society: The Analysis of the Western Power System_
Thomas Hobbes - _Leviathan_
Noam Chomsky - _Failed States_ and _Hegemony or Survival_
Gore Vidal - _United States: Essays 1952-1992_ and _Virgin Islands_
Charlie Brooker - _Screen Burn_ and _The Hell of it All_
Tim Pat Coogan - _The Troubles_
Stewart O'Nan - _The Vietnam Reader_

Most of these are obviously to do with politics, although Vidal covers a wide range of subjects. Brooker is a well known British TV critic/writer, but has more recently moved into criticism of news media as well.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

DrMike said:


> World War I by S. L. A. Marshal. Excellent single volume history of one of this world's single greatest tragedies.


I may check that out. I don't think I've ever read anything about WWI.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

William Hazlitt, Table-Talk
H.L. Mencken, Prejudices
Matthew Arnold, Essays in Criticism
Christopher Hitchens, Arguably
George Orwell, Collected Essays and Letters
Montaigne, Essais
Samuel Johnson, Essays for The Rambler
George Eliot, Essays
Henry James, Essays and Prefaces
Friedrich Schiller, On the Aesthetic Education of Man in a series of Letters
George Bernard Shaw, Shaw on Music (The Complete Musical Criticism of George Bernard Shaw, if you can find it)

Christopher Hitchens, Hitch-22: A Memoir
Johann Wolfgang van Goethe, Autobiography: Truth and Fiction relating to my Life
John F. Runciman, Haydn
Gabriel Engel, Gustav Mahler, Song Symphonist
Karl Geiringer: Haydn: A Creative Life in Music

Thomas De Quincey, Confessions of an English Opium-Eater
Thomas De Quincey, Suspiria de Profundis 
Thomas Paine, The Age of Reason
George Orwell, Homage to Catalonia
H.L. Mencken, In Defense of Women
H.L. Mencken, A Book of Prefaces
Virginia Woolf, A Room of One's Own
Friedrich Nietzsche, The Birth of Tragedy
Christopher Hitchens, The Trial of Henry Kissinger
John Milton, Areopagitica

Diderot, Rameau's Nephew

Joseph Joubert, Pensées 
François de la Rochefoucauld, Réflexions ou sentences et maximes morales
Nicolas Chamfort, Maximes et pensées, caractères et anecdotes
Jean de la Bruyère, Caractères
Luc de Vauvenargues, Réflexions et maximes
Friedrich Nietzsche, Human, All-Too-Human

Some good suggestions. Certainly you must get around to Rousseau's Confessions, Goethe's Italian Journey, Emerson's Essays, Bacon, and Lamb.

I would add:

Plato- The Republic
Herodotus- Histories 
Thucydides- The History of the Peloponnesian War
Lucretius- De Rerum Natura
Seneca- On the Shortness of Life
Marcus Aurelius- Meditations
Machiavelli- The Prince
Edward Gibbon- The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire
Baldassare Castiglione- Il libro del cortegiano
Antonio Vasari- The Lives of the Artists
Edmunde Burke- A Philosophical Enquiry into the Origin of Our Ideas of the Sublime and Beautiful
Paul Valery- Degas, Dance, Drawing
Octavio Paz- In Light of India
J.L. Borges- Collected Non-Fictions
Benvenuto Cellini- The Autobiography of Benvenuto Cellini
Ross King- Brunelleschi's Dome
Leon Battista Alberti- De Pictura
Jacob Burkhardt- The Civilization of the Renaissance in Italy
Sir Kenneth Clarke- The Nude; Civilization
Walter Pater- The Renaissance: Studies in Art and Poetry
Oscar Wilde- Preface to _The Picture of Dorian Gray_; De Profundis
Charles Baudelaire- Le Peintre de la Vie Moderne and other essays
Ambrose Bierce- The Devil's Dictionary
Robert Hughes- The Shock of the New; American Visions
William James- The Varieties of Religious Experience
Arthur Symons-The Symbolist Movement in Literature
Roger Fry- Selected Essays
John Ruskin- Modern Painters

(Just a few...)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Perhaps a bit too broad a topic (there are so many), but my favorites include:

R. Hofstadter The Mind's I. Or Bach Escher Godel, but I've always had more affection for he former.
David Simon's Homicide
Robert Mason's Chickenhawk
Keegan's The Face of Battle


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> I may check that out. I don't think I've ever read anything about WWI.


Tuchmann's The Guns of August is a good book exploring the origins an events immediately preceding the Great War.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Some engrossing books I have ever loved:

H. F. Hudson. 'The Eighth Day of Creation: The Markers of the Revolution in Biology'.

Roger Penrose. 'The Emperor's New Mind, Concerning Computers: Minds and The Laws of Physics'.

Ilya Prigogine. 'The End of Certainity: Time, Chaos and The New Laws of Nature'

Ilya Prigogine. 'Only an Illusion'

Stephen Jay Gould. 'The Structure of Evolutionary Theory'

Stephen Jay Gould. 'Punctuated Equilibrium'

Schneider, E and Sagan, D. 'Into the cool. Energy flow, Thermodinamics and life'

Pier Luigi Luisi. 'The Emergence of Life: From Chemical Origins to Synthetic Biology'

James Kennedy and Russell C. Eberhart. 'Swarm Inteligence'

Nicholas Georgescu-Roegen. 'The Enthropy Law and the Economic Process'

Paul E. Pfuetze. 'The Social Slef'

Richard Boyd, Philip Gasper & J.D. Trout (editors). 'The Philosophy of Science' 

Fosco Maraini. 'Secret Tibet'

Arthur Avalon (Sir John Woodroffe) 'The Serpent Power'

Sir John Woodroffe and Pramatha Natha Mukhyopadhyaya. Mahamaya, The World as Power: Power as Consciousness.

Sandy Johnson 'Tibetan Elders' 

Arthur Avalon and Shriyukta Barada Kanta Majumdar. 'Principles of Tantra'

Rabindranath Tagore. 'Sadhana: The Realization of Life'

Radhakrishnan and J. H. Muirhead (editors) 'Contemporary Indian Philosophy'

Nicolai Hartmann. 'Ethics' (three volumes).


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Tuchmann's The Guns of August is a good book exploring the origins an events immediately preceding the Great War.


That post reminded me that that book has been sitting on my shelf for years. I should get around to reading it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ondine said:


> Some engrossing books I have ever loved:
> [... books suggesting an interesting duality]
> Nicolai Hartmann. 'Ethics' (three volumes).


Three volumes strongly suggests that this is a formal exposition. I think of myself as having a good grounding in ethics - none of it academic. Can you recommend a 'short course'?


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Three volumes strongly suggests that this is a formal exposition. I think of myself as having a good grounding in ethics - none of it academic. Can you recommend a 'short course'?


For a short course there is a good one, but I don't know if it has been translated into English 

Fernando Savater. 'Etica para Amador'.

Anyway, Tagore's 'Sadhana' implies ethic principles in a non academic way. It is a beautiful book full of ethical wisdom exposed in that forgotten 'natural way'.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ondine said:


> For a short course there is a good one, but I don't know if it has been translated into English
> 
> Fernando Savater. 'Etica para Amador'.
> 
> Anyway, Tagore's 'Sadhana' implies ethic principles in a non academic way. It is a beautiful book full of ethical wisdom exposed in that forgotten 'natural way'.


Based on amazon search results, no English translation of the "Etica". I did order a used copy of 'The Questions of Life: An Invitation to Philosophy' which may serve the purpose. Thanks for the assistance.

[Also ordered "A Short History of Ethics" by Alasdair MacIntyre. The two books ought to do me for awhile. ]


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Based on amazon search results, no English translation of the "Etica". I did order a used copy of 'The Questions of Life: An Invitation to Philosophy' which may serve the purpose.
> 
> [Also ordered "A Short History of Ethics" by Alasdair MacIntyre. The two books ought to do me for awhile. ]


Great! Savater is an excellent philosopher @Hilltroll. Sadly, I don't know the other one.



> Thanks for the assistance.


You are welcome @Hilltroll


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ondine said:


> For a short course there is a good one, but I don't know if it has been translated into English
> 
> Fernando Savater. 'Etica para Amador'.


We read that one in high school. 
I didn't know it was so famous.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

aleazk said:


> We read that one in high school.
> I didn't know it was so famous.


Yes, it is the one I use for high school and I have found it really good. It is the backbone for any further development of an ethical horizon. I think that its fame come from its practical approach and its simple language suitable for teenage and early youth.

Hartmans' is much more for philosophers, anthropologists and psychologists where a slow dedicate reading is needed; more like _'ploughing'_ the pages.

Anyway, it is a must have for those that are to understand human conduct and culture.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ondine said:


> Yes, it is the one I use for high school and I have found it really good. It is the backbone for any further development of an ethical horizon. I think that its fame come from its practical approach and its simple language suitable for teenage and early youth.
> 
> Hartmans' is much more for philosophers, anthropologists and psychologists where a slow dedicate reading is needed; more like _'ploughing'_ the pages.
> 
> Anyway, it is a must have for those that are to understand human conduct and culture.


You read it in french or spanish?.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> William James- The Varieties of Religious Experience


That is a great reading as well as his 'Principles of Psychology', @StlukesguildOhio


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

aleazk said:


> You read it in french or spanish?.


Fernando Savater's? In spanish.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ondine said:


> Fernando Savater's? In spanish.


Oh, then your spanish is better than my french.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Oh, then your spanish is better than my french


Well, I hope so. You never know, @aleazk


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Some favorites of mine in no particular order, and certainly not all the greatest ever written:

*Henry David Thoreau - Walden *(The ultimate blueprint for fellow introverts)

*Colin Wilson - Mysteries *(I am a complete skeptic about the paranormal, but I still enjoy it.)

*Alex Ross - Listen To This *(I haven't read _The Rest is Noise_)

*Carl Sagan - Billions and Billions *(sort of his autobiography)

*Mark Twain - The Innocents Abroad * (a fun if not too politically correct romp around Europe and the Middle East revealing insightful observations on the human species from one of its wittiest reporters)

*Pete Townshend - Who I Am *(the life of a reluctant rock star in stunning detail. Townshend has a wonderful narrative style. It may come as a surprise that he has had a several decades long career as a writer and worked for a time as a an acquisitions editor for Faber and Faber who also once had T.S. Eliot as editor. What classical musician has achieved all of that. Hmmm?)

*Richard Dawkins - The Greatest Show on Earth. * (Well, I'm into science. Always have been.)

*Seth Shostak - Confessions of an Alien Hunter * (tells the history of the SETI Institute and effectively debunks the notion we are being visited by aliens now or in the past.)

And one other amazing book that is too divisive for me to post. It _will_ start an argument if I do.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Weston said:


> *Carl Sagan - Billions and Billions *(sort of his autobiography)


Anything and everything by Sagan is great, even though classics like _Cosmos_ are now a bit outdated.



> *Richard Dawkins - The Greatest Show on Earth. * (Well, I'm into science. Always have been.)


Me too, and Dawkins writes very lucidly on the matter. _The blind watchmaker_ and _Climbing Mount Improbable_ are also very good introductions to evolutionary theory, and _Unweaving the rainbow_ is a very good book for debunking muddled thought. I find his strident atheism a bit irritating, but his science writing is great enough to make up for that.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

brianvds said:


> [...]
> I find his strident atheism a bit irritating, but his science writing is great enough to make up for that.


"Strident" atheism is unscientific; makes his science writing suspect.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> "Strident" atheism is unscientific; makes his science writing suspect.


No, his science writing is perfectly good; it's just that he simply cannot let an opportunity pass to get in a little dig at religion.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

brianvds said:


> No, his science writing is perfectly good; it's just that he simply cannot let an opportunity pass to get in a little dig at religion.


I have this feeling far more with Christopher Hitchens, for, though I greatly appreciate his work as essayist and polemicist, he seems to have had a near obsession with religion towards the end of his life, that invades some of his essays.. Like biographical essays on authors, in which he strangely reserves one paragraph to assert that the writer in question must be free of religion, or establishing tenuous connections between certain quoted paragraphs and questions of the divine. It's as if the subject just had to be mentioned everywhere, which can be strangely unsettling, though easily dismissible when reading otherwise immaculate essays on multiple divergent topics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I have this feeling far more with Christopher Hitchens, for, though I greatly appreciate his work as essayist and polemicist, he seems to have had a near obsession with religion towards the end of his life, that invades some of his essays.. Like biographical essays on authors, in which he strangely reserves one paragraph to assert that the writer in question must be free of religion, or establishing tenuous connections between certain quoted paragraphs and questions of the divine. It's as if the subject just had to be mentioned everywhere, which can be strangely unsettling, though easily dismissible when reading otherwise immaculate essays on multiple divergent topics.


I once had a much higher opinion of Hitchens, and enjoyed much of his writings, even though I am strongly religious and disagree with most of his political views. But then I read his "god is not Great," and began questioning just how great a writer he was. I won't dredge up my criticisms of that book - I enumerated them in another thread sometime back. And no, my critiques were not simply out of anger that he should attack religion - that book was horrible because he had so many FACTS wrong. He stated things that simply were not true. Not even a matter of subjective opinion, but rather objective facts that were flat out wrong, and could easily be refuted by a simple google search. My opinion of the man was greatly diminished - it showed me that he was not as principled as I had thought, and had no problem either stating falsehoods, or simply not even bothering to research before writing, if it helped his argument.

Sadly, that is the impression that I am left with.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

His work on literature amuses me the most, and is in surprising harmony with many of my own minor observations. Example: when I read the second novel in Anthony Powell's _A Dance to the Music of Time_, I found the description of one of the female characters pejoratively peculiar: 'she looked like a thoroughly ill-conditioned errand-boy'. When I read Hitchen's essay on _A Dance to the Music of Time_, I was delighted to find he found the very same line slightly disturbing, comparing the approach to that of Powell's friend George Orwell:

_Orwell would not, I think, have straightforwardly described a character as resembling "a thoroughly ill-conditioned errand-boy," as Powell's narrator does, as naturally as breath itself, in The Acceptance World. He would not have done so because he would not have assumed that all his readers used or shared the social reference; he would not have done so because he would have had occasion to wince at hearing others employ similar braying tones and judgments; and he would not have done so, I surmise, because of the implication of the word "conditioned."_

He possessed the knowledge of mid-20th century British literature that Mencken had of the late 19th century and early 20th century of American literature, but with more humanity and a warmer disposition.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

In homage to the end of a fascinating life and career
Within Whickers World:An autobiography

A very interesting read.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I tried to post this yesterday but the site was gone. Just, poof, there one second and gone the next. Without so much as a "by your leave". 

My tastes tend to run to history. Here are some of my favorites. This is by no means the only books I have read on the subjects, but they are some of the more memorable and well written. 

McCullogh: 1776 
McCullogh: Adams
Chernow: Washington, A Biography
Chernow: Hamiton, A Biography
Flexner: Washington; The Indispensable Man. 
U. S. Declaration of Independence and Constitution. 
James Horn: A Land as God Made It: Jamestown and the Birth of America
Nathaniel Philbrick: Mayflower
Nathaniel Philbtick: Bunker Hill
Bowen: Miracle At Philadelphia: The Story of the Constitutional Convention May - September 1787
Leckie: George Washington's War: The Saga of the American Revolution
Merry: A Country of Vast Designs: James K. Polk, the Mexican War and the Conquest of the American Continent 
Starr: Bamboula!: The Life and Times of Louis Moreau Gottschalk
Newman: Life of Wagner in Four Volumes
Haskins: Scott Joplin
Fraser: Mary Queen of Scots
Dunn: Elizabeth and Mary: Cousins, Rivals, Queens
John Kelly: The Graves Are Walking: The Great Famine and the Saga of the Irish People
John Kelly: The Great Mortality: An Intimate History of the Black Death, the Most Devastating Plague of All Time 
Egan: Fremont: Explorer For A Restless Nation
Stewart: Ordeal by Hunger: The Story of the Donner Party
Bushman: Joseph Smith: Rough Stone Rolling
U. S. Grant Memoirs
William T. Sherman Memoirs
Diamond: Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies
Diamond: Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed
Goldberg: Liberal Fascism
Panne, Paczkowski, Bartosek, Margolin: The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression

These are not library books, they are from my own collection. Books are my hunting trophies.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

drpraetorus said:


> Leckie: George Washington's War: The Saga of the American Revolution


I really like Leckie for single volume histories. In addition to the one you mention I've also read Delivered From Evil (WWII) and None Died In Vain (Civil War.)


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> I really like Leckie for single volume histories. In addition to the one you mention I've also read Delivered From Evil (WWII) and None Died In Vain (Civil War.)


He has a good one about the War of 1812, and I cannot remember the name. Another about the French and Indian war called "A few Acres of Snow". That's also good. He does have a way of giving a one volume interesting overview.


----------

